# Locked rotor detection



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

I ran this weekend with a 4300 SS in my touring car...In the second qualifier the outdrive let loose and lodged in the belt/ front pulley....stopping the car right now...I might add..Today I was looking over the car and the motor has a dead spot where there is no response at all...roll the car and off it goes like normal........The lights indicate a locked rotor condition..even though the rotor is spinning free....I got to ask....Is the rotor fried??? Anyone know of a solution other than replacement?? Thanks in advance for the help!


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

scootr117 said:


> I ran this weekend with a 4300 SS in my touring car...In the second qualifier the outdrive let loose and lodged in the belt/ front pulley....stopping the car right now...I might add..Today I was looking over the car and the motor has a dead spot where there is no response at all...roll the car and off it goes like normal........The lights indicate a locked rotor condition..even though the rotor is spinning free....I got to ask....Is the rotor fried??? Anyone know of a solution other than replacement?? Thanks in advance for the help!


make sure none of the sensor wires are broken


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

They look good...I will do a continuity chec tonight....

the blue wire does the thermal operation......which one does locked rotor??


----------



## NovakTwo (Feb 8, 2006)

scootr117 said:


> I ran this weekend with a 4300 SS in my touring car...In the second qualifier the outdrive let loose and lodged in the belt/ front pulley....stopping the car right now...I might add..Today I was looking over the car and the motor has a dead spot where there is no response at all...roll the car and off it goes like normal........The lights indicate a locked rotor condition..even though the rotor is spinning free....I got to ask....Is the rotor fried??? Anyone know of a solution other than replacement?? Thanks in advance for the help!


You can always e-mail [email protected] directly for assistance.


----------



## scootr117 (Dec 7, 2005)

thanks..........I was told to try another motor to see if the FET in the speedo is the problem or the sensor in the motor is cooked......after that I may have to email novak for some assistance.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

It sounds like you burned up a fet in the speedo. I have done this and it is very rare that the motor is the problem.


----------



## funflycrazy (Apr 28, 2003)

What causes this? I have the same motor system (4300 ss) in a T4. Motor temp has been montered to insure proper gearing. Is this a warrenty thing? I've got about 10 races on this system. New motor did not fix problem. Help please. Thanks.


----------



## KenBajdek (Oct 7, 2001)

If a new motor didn't fix it than it is the speed control. you have a 90 day warranty. Novak is VERY good about this. If it is out of warranty they will replace it with a refurbished one for about 1/3 cost of a new one.


----------



## funflycrazy (Apr 28, 2003)

Thanks for the info. I'll contact them and ship it back. Tha speedo is more than 90 days old but has not been run very much cause we run brushed motors in stock class. Thanks again.


----------

